# banana ball



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Right,

Having a blonde moment, what are the genetics behind the banana ball?:mf_dribble:
For the life of me I cant remember, I stumbled across is on world of ball pythons and i've not been able to find it again.:bash:

Any help would be great


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Banana Ball - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you mean the genetics as in its appearance (if so its a basic morph) or do you mean the neonates genetics giving predominantly male/female clutches?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Its a Co-dominant single gene base morph with a visually different super (homozygous) form.


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry guys what I actually ment was what morphs do you need to produce one from scratch?

What pairings do I need to make one myself?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

potter556 said:


> Sorry guys what I actually ment was what morphs do you need to produce one from scratch?
> 
> What pairings do I need to make one myself?


you cant, its a single gene base morph.
You buy one : victory:

About £10k for a female and as much as the seller wants for a male if you can find one.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

potter556 said:


> Sorry guys what I actually ment was what morphs do you need to produce one from scratch?
> 
> What pairings do I need to make one myself?


you cant its not a combo morph, its a morph in its own right


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

MP reptiles said:


> you cant its not a combo morph, its a morph in its own right


For some reason I thought that when I was playing around with the pairings that I had come up with it.
Good to know though as I thought I was going mad.
Just have to buy one then I suppose......


----------

